# just got reminded



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

i lost the messages i got from the keylogger just before i was going to give them to the lawyer about a year ago.
now that we are almost done with the divorce, i just found them today.
reading over them just reminded me what a hore she is.
just makes me laugh now.

should have the paper work signed this week hopefully then be done with her if she didnt try and change anything again at the last minute.

maybe that will help me feel better about everything else too.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

AWESOME!!
just went down and signed final papers and affidavit at lawyers.
should be finally legally divorced by next week.


----------

